# need home...very soon...moving for my surgery can't take her



## jama (Mar 14, 2006)

"little girl" needs a home
i am moving to have surgery and can't take her with me.
I took her when my neighbor moved and left her...she had broken her leg and i got her surgery and all well now.
She's a tabby ...about 3-4 years.
She's a scared little girl...think she was abused and get scared until you work with her.
She laid on my bed for 2 months while leg healed...very loving but i have been gone so much...she's scared again.
I don't know what to do...I must be out by 4-1 and will be staying with relatives until i heal and can not take her...
help...somebody adopt her or suggest a place she can go...
thanks so much.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Try the no-kill shelters in your area - plea for your baby. For a donation - I am not sure how much however - they could take her in or care for her until you recover!!
I hope it works out.
Best wishes and speedy recovery
Keep us posted!


----------

